
Apple plans to announce ARM transition for all Macs at WWDC 2020 - sciurus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/apple-plans-to-announce-arm-transition-for-all-macs-at-wwdc-2020/
======
SloopJon
Note that the only source for this article is the Bloomberg article posted
earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23465364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23465364)

~~~
dang
Yes. We've moved the comments thither. Thanks!

On top of that, "plans to announce" is hardly a substantive story. Oh well.

